# AUDI S2 - Black Beast



## solidx (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello, i am from Slovenia and i would like to introduce you this Audi S2 2.2T Quattro. The car is completely modified and has less weight, more power, better suspension and better brakes of course. The car is currently running pure 760HP on safe mode with turbo set about 2.0 bars approx 29psi. The car's motor is still brand new assembled so it will run like that for few miles so everything gets in its place  then we will open turbo up to 2.8 bars approx 40psi. 

We measured it on racelogic gps so measurements are accurate. from 100-200kmh goes 6.46sec, top speed by now was 295.90km/h. Ill post up some more informations when we'll measure it again with race mode setup. 

Here are some pictures: 



































































































































































































































Here are also some videos of the car: 





 



 



 
ill keep this theme up to date soon as something new will be going on.


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

sick ass car man keep it up, what turbo are you running and software, VEMS?


----------



## solidx (Jun 7, 2011)

it's an Innovative F266 Ball Bearing Turbo, it's an AUTRONIC SM4 for engine and 2 amplifiers DIRECT FIRE CDI 500R for each cilinder


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

wow... ****ing hell.

well done.


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

awesome build, just insane.
what rpms does the turbo start boosting?


----------



## solidx (Jun 7, 2011)

Chapel said:


> wow... ****ing hell.
> 
> well done.


he he ) thanks!!


----------



## solidx (Jun 7, 2011)

O_loung1 said:


> awesome build, just insane.
> what rpms does the turbo start boosting?


thnx alot, it's realy insane yes...the turbo starts to boost at 2500rpm, at around 3000 it's allready at full boost, so the rev limiter is set to 3200rpm, but you can launch this car wihout problems at redline )


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

what about the manifold ? what flange it is custom made ?


----------



## solidx (Jun 7, 2011)

5cylindermario said:


> what about the manifold ? what flange it is custom made ?


it is custom made manifold, made by one friend...  the entire manifold


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

solidx said:


> it is custom made manifold, made by one friend...  the entire manifold


manifold its holding ? does he make em to sell em also if yes how much with a T3 flange, i have a 95 urS6


----------



## solidx (Jun 7, 2011)

5cylindermario said:


> manifold its holding ? does he make em to sell em also if yes how much with a T3 flange, i have a 95 urS6


it was made specificly for this car, and does not produce massive


----------



## solidx (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow man,now thats a turbo.
Obviously,I need to get over this whole scirocco thing and get an AUDI.


----------



## jdstell (Feb 27, 2010)

*The Black Beast*

What a nice car !
Good work.


----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow this thing is a beast alright nice work.


----------

